# Missouri Turkey opener..



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well guys i wasnt sure where to put my thread. So its going here lol.. In this video I fill my first tage for Missouri Spring Turkey season..


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you got a turkey on opening morning. Here in Kansas I was fighting 90 degree heat, high humidity, and swarms of bugs. Didn't see or hear a turkey at all, let alone 3 birds. Congratulations on the bird.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the bird, our season opened yesterday.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Corey ! Way to get it done man.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Corey!! Great video, too bad they had you figured out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Corey !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done buddy!


----------

